# Dawson county club



## longgun (May 25, 2014)

Need members for 2014 and 2015 season.  560 acres dues $320.00

Call Bob 802-673-7983


----------



## PappyHoel (May 25, 2014)

How many members total?


----------



## longgun (May 25, 2014)

*Longgun*

alot old guys not many hunt only five hunted last year. total 20 member have to do this to keep dues low. great club


----------



## keith ingram (May 25, 2014)

how is the turkey hunting?


----------



## GA DAWG (May 25, 2014)

Where is it? Let me know. I may can check it out tomorrow.


----------



## longgun (May 26, 2014)

We just filled three openings and we have two left. Yes we have plenty of turkey. There is a lot of bear also. The deer population is growing. There is some great Buck on the property. Please call 802-673-7983 ask for Bob

If you want to see the property just ask. Please make your decision after looking at property that day. So bring the due money


----------



## cmghunter (May 30, 2014)

Where is the property located in dawson county?
How many acres and how many people


----------



## GA DAWG (May 30, 2014)

cmghunter said:


> Where is the property located in dawson county?
> How many acres and how many people


Im pretty sure its the one you use to be in.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 30, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Where is it? Let me know. I may can check it out tomorrow.



Did you ever check it out?


----------



## cmghunter (May 30, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Im pretty sure its the one you use to be in.[/
> And where would that be located?


----------



## GA DAWG (May 30, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Did you ever check it out?



No he told me it was full. Cmghunter. He said its off Joe Chester.


----------



## cmghunter (May 30, 2014)

Full that quick ,wow.  I was just looking for a decent lease close by.  
Gadawg have you hunted it before?


----------



## headpig (May 30, 2014)

are you full


----------



## cmghunter (May 30, 2014)

I called the posted number and never got an answer


----------



## GA DAWG (May 30, 2014)

cmghunter said:


> Full that quick ,wow.  I was just looking for a decent lease close by.
> Gadawg have you hunted it before?


No. I dont think so.


----------



## Nocman (Dec 3, 2014)

Do you have any openings for 2015-2016? If so, please forward me any information. I live in Cumming GA. THx


----------



## georgia09 (Dec 7, 2014)

I wouldn't suggest getting on the club we was on the club didn't see the first deer only one deer has been killed off of it and logging operations still going on the property I would find done better property if I going spend 320 dollars no deer tracks or turkey sign we walked the club all over ain't jumped a deer yet


----------



## Gotrdid83 (Dec 8, 2014)

I would be interested as well in finishing the season and joining for next season. I live in dawson county and am looking for a local place for me and my two young boys.


----------



## headpig (Dec 12, 2014)

looking for a club close to home send me a note if space is available


----------



## RayADavis (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi I am Ray in Buford,Ga. I am looking for a hunting near home. I'm 50 years old, I hunt for a portible /Ladder Stand. I hunt with crossbow and rifle. I used to hunt in Butts county which about 1 1/2 hours away from Buford. Trying to cut my drive.

Ray
470-655-8271
RayDavis@Ymail.com


----------

